# Chuck Roast (18 hour SV)



## link (May 21, 2018)

I had a Chuck Roast in the freezer so I decided to put it into the SV and let it go for a while. I put Salt, Pepper and Garlic powder on it and into a bag. This went for 18 hours and was fall apart delicious! once done I seared it on the Chimney (like a rocket stove, sears fast)
Came out great.
Picture 1 - Out of the SV (not too pretty)
Picture 2 - Being seared
Picture 3 - Resting
Picture 4 - Sliced up

Thanks for looking
Link


----------



## weedeater (May 21, 2018)

Looks good Link!
What was the temp in the SV?
Looks like 134 degrees or so!
Like!

Weedeater


----------



## Geebs (May 21, 2018)

Looks awesome! Cant wait to get my hands on a SV.


----------



## link (May 21, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Looks good Link!
> What was the temp in the SV?
> Looks like 134 degrees or so!
> Like!
> ...


Damn you are good! Set to 135° 
Link


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2018)

Looks fantastic!
The last one I did, I did 133 for 21 hours.
Same result, you could cut it with a fork.
For $100 the SV is about the best thing I have bought for the kitchen in a long time!
Al


----------

